# Just started decorating



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got the inflatable cat and rat up yesterday as well as the tombstones. I'm making a new one for Wes Craven, who died recently. I already cut it out and painted it white last night. All I have to do now is do the lettering. I also put up two sets of orange string lights to mark the path along the fence, since it was too dark previous years, I have to get more since it wasn't enough. There's a lot more work to be done but things are coming along nicely.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, my dog chewed up the lights. I don't know what I'm going to do now. If I just bought new ones, she'll just destroy them too and it would take time away from everything else if I put the lights up the day of. Unfortunately, I don't think I have any other option.


----------

